# Unreliable metal detector -- save your money for a good one!



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

we bought one of these with xmas money (or I should say "I" bought one of these…. haven't used it yet except to pass it over the drywall screws in the wall .)
Dang… will have to remember your critique when we go to use it.


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

Debbie, watch for a sale at Rockler for the Lumber Wizard! It works much, much betetr and I got mine on sale for $49, plus free shipping!

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## BillCo (Mar 20, 2008)

Yes, I agree with Mr. HawgNutz. I have the Little Wizard - bought it 4 years ago from Lee Valley - and it is sub-optimal at best. While it finds most metal items, the 'beep' feature is intermittent and the sensitivity adjustment is not reliable. I recommend against the product.


----------



## Eloyambres (Dec 26, 2012)

Now differnt people have different kinds of hobbies, for example some people like swimming, some people like running and some people like hiking. However now a lot of people have developed a new kind of hobby, it is metal detecting and there are also device that have been invented to help people with their hobby such as the gold metal detectors and the metal detectors and so on and you also can make a good choice as there are many types that are provided for you to choose.


----------



## MichaelA (Jun 29, 2010)

The Falcon MD20 is an excellent choice as we use it for our gold,silver,copper or any native metal ore. It also will tell you if its iron. It is so sensitive that it will still sound off when you can't even see the metal. It is expensive but on my last elm horse carving. The stump was over 30" dia. The falcon spotted (6) 20 penny nails,8" deep that were bent over. This saved ruining a 40mm chisel at $150.00 a pop!!!


----------



## promoocode (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi Mr, HawgNutz, I really like to read this your details on this site, I'm glad to visit on this site & I got the best details. Thanks. Now I want to share a link with WebHosting Uk Promo Codes Where you create to own website at the cheapest price and get the best deals and offer on hosting.


----------

